
OpenCV 3.2 - guardian5x
http://opencv.org/opencv-3-2.html
======
pavlov
To me, OpenCV is one of the great success stories among open source libraries.
(Granted, I have strong bias because it's one I've been exposed to fairly
often.)

It has managed survive and thrive through many changes of the kind that often
derail community software projects: multiple changes in corporate stewardship,
multiple API evolutions, change of main language from C to C++...

OpenCV is an excellent example of how a large project primarily driven by
corporate developers can effectively incorporate community contributions and
cutting-edge research. Many other frameworks of this scale either are entirely
roadmapped through corporate development processes (e.g. WebKit, Android) or
have went through some kind of existential crisis when balancing the
commercial and non-commercial interests (e.g. Node.js).

Thanks to OpenCV contributors for the past 16 years, looking forward to the
next!

------
akavel
Can anyone recommend a good book/website about OpenCV that:

\- is for a _total noob_ in the field of computer vision/image recognition/...

\- explains all (or most of) the algorithms etc. in OpenCV (they often have
weird names, telling nothing to a noob)

\- explains and explores inner workings (mechanism) of each algorithm, as well
as their parameters, ideally with explanatory illustrations

\- has code examples and example use cases (also illustrated)?

~~~
pavlov
For a total noob, the amount of APIs in OpenCV is completely overwhelming.
Studying them all is like trying to read through the entire Windows API:
you'll definitely learn something, but the amount of detail will obscure the
high-level specifics of how you might actually build something using these
blocks.

I would suggest picking a project that seems simple enough, and trying to
build that in your favorite language that has good OpenCV bindings available.

For motivation, you might want to try something that operates on live video.
It's really fun to see your work come to life when you wave your hand in front
of the webcam. Many of the older algorithms in OpenCV are highly optimized and
will run amazingly fast on modern hardware, so that would also nudge your
project towards learning the older essential methods.

(Sorry that I don't have any more specific recommendations on books!)

------
guardian5x
ChangeLog:
[https://github.com/opencv/opencv/wiki/ChangeLog](https://github.com/opencv/opencv/wiki/ChangeLog)

------
AndrewKemendo
Some really great new introductions to the library.

Specifically I'm excited about the GOTURN implementation [1]. I'll be
interested to see how quickly it works on different devices and how it's
implemented. I'm also curious how big that is unpacked with all dependencies
optimized.

[1][http://docs.opencv.org/master/d7/d4c/classcv_1_1TrackerGOTUR...](http://docs.opencv.org/master/d7/d4c/classcv_1_1TrackerGOTURN.html)

------
nszceta
I wrote a guide for setting up Python 3.6 and OpenCV 3.2 with PyEnv on macOS
Sierra [https://medium.com/p/6ebcebd6193e](https://medium.com/p/6ebcebd6193e)

------
bfrog
One of my favorite libraries of all time, one that I used to create my first
autonomous vision based robot in university. Such a good time!

